# Protest at Youth Defence Poster Campaign.



## 8den (Jul 11, 2012)

Youth Defence the Irish Anti Abortion campaign have been putting up posters around Ireland with this message;








They claim that women who undergo abortions suffer mental health issues.However,

http://www.broadsheet.ie/2012/06/29/why-this-ad-is-misleading/

When this ad was challenged under the Irish Advertising Watchdog the stock response was thus



> Section 1.1 of the Code states “The primary objective of the Code is the regulation of commercial marketing communications in the interest of consumers“. Our focus and remit clearly relates to commercial advertisements, such as those promoting a product or service where may lead to an eventual sale.
> 
> Advertising which does not have a commercial element, such as the current Youth Defence advertisements, or for example Road Safety campaigns are not within our remit and therefore we cannot consider their content.
> 
> I am sorry that we are unable to be of assistance to you in this matter.


 
Essentially you can lie as long as it's a political lie. And the Ads stay up.

It's been well over a decade since the  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attorney_General_v._X X case where the Irish government were forced to admit that abortion should be allowed if a woman's health (physical or mental) is at risk, yet despite this we still have no legislation allowing abortion in our state.

I'm going along tonight in support of my pregnant wife, because we're worried about youth defence violence, but she is bravely pro choice.

Will report back later.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2012)

Not these fuckers again. Good luck on the protest!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2012)

These aren't your bog-standard anti-abortion crowd, mind.

They hail from the looney tunes crypto-fascist wing of the RC church. See here:

http://comeheretome.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/mena-cribben-of-santry/

Horrible, horrible people.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2012)

The eejits. Just make sure you never go on any fact finding missions with this lot


----------



## 8den (Jul 11, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> These aren't your bog-standard anti-abortion crowd, mind.
> 
> They hail from the looney tunes crypto-fascist wing of the RC church. See here:
> 
> ...


 

Which is why I'm going. The posters annoy me, but I'm not having my pregnant wife getting harassed by these cunts for supporting a right to choose.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 11, 2012)

Well you know;
Ireland bans abortion.
Ireland has one of the lowest rates of maternal death worldwide.
Ergo abortion kills women in labour.
That a fact.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Well you know;
> Ireland bans abortion.
> Ireland has one of the lowest rates of maternal death worldwide.
> Ergo abortion kills women in labour.
> That a fact.


 
From those wonderful people who brought you symphisotomy.

(Google it, if you have a strong enough stomach).


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> The eejits. Just make sure you never go on any fact finding missions with this lot


 
All those idiots in one place and so much unused semtex.


----------



## 8den (Jul 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> All those idiots in one place and so much unused semtex.


 
Sinn Fein are pro choice in the republic and anti abortion in north. It's just another example of their political hypocrisy and attempt to ride a wave of populism.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2012)

8den said:


> Sinn Fein are pro choice in the republic and anti abortion in north. It's just another example of their political hypocrisy and attempt to ride a wave of populism.


 
Interestingly, I recall a YD march through Tallaght about 20 years back and they had some burly minders with them - one of them was a well known SF fella in the area.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 11, 2012)

8den said:


> Sinn Fein are pro choice in the republic and anti abortion in north. It's just another example of their political hypocrisy and attempt to ride a wave of populism.


 
I don't care, it's just too good an opportunity to miss, whether the semtex is pro-life or pro-choice, I care not. As it goes all the Shinners I know from the North are pro-choice.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Interestingly, I recall a YD march through Tallaght about 20 years back and they had some burly minders with them - one of them was a well known SF fella in the area.


 
A few RSF types have done it in the past too.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I don't care, it's just too good an opportunity to miss, whether the semtex is pro-life or pro-choice, I care not. As it goes all the Shinners I know from the North are pro-choice.


 
You need to meet more of their cultchie supporters/members.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> You need to meet more of their cultchie supporters/members.


 
I'd rather not.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I'd rather not.


 
My favourite was the one in my politics tutorial who announced that Iraq should be nuked.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> My favourite was the one in my politics tutorial who announced that Iraq should be nuked.


 
Cultchie or from the city? There is, like alot of parties, a definite urban/rural split.

Btw, did that Diaz d/l work?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Cultchie or from the city? There is, like alot of parties, a definite urban/rural split.


 
Cultchie.

Rosey faced farmers son who looked like he loved his ham sandwiches and club orange.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

which reminds me,

Things Cultchies Love

01 : A nice bit of ham.
02 : Buttered biscuits.
03 : Diggin' Houles.
04 : Saying it's too cold to snow
05 : Pretending to know about The Ra.
06 : Tayto Cheese & Onion
07 : Pretending they're in The Ra.
08 : A stretch in the evenings
09 : Lucozade
10 : Accordians
11 : Pretending to like Holy Week.
12 : A dinner dance
13 : Gettin clattered in muck.
14 : Shania Twain.
15 : Heifers
16 : Spittin in their hands before doing anything manual.
17 : Steel toe caps.
18 : A big bowl of carrots & parsnips.
19 : Eating sangwiches out of the boot of a car at GAA
20 : Saying someone's 'Opened a Book' on something.
21 : The smell of fresh dung.
22 : Slice-Your-Own Loaf.
23 : Work Clothes.
24 : A bottle of mineral.
25 : Fightin'.
26 : Puttin on a ganzee to stop them from bein foundered.
27 : 'The' Hurling/Fitball.
28 : Being overweight.
29 : Weemin wha resemble Heifers.
30 : Saying "Aaah" after taking their first sup of tae.
31 : Drink driving.
32 : Red diesel.
33 : The Fear of Change.
34 : A nice bit of barn brack.
35 : Lying.
36 : Building walls.
37 : Being starved with the cold rather than with a lack of food.
38 : Pretending to like mass.
39 : Talking about shite like Flax and the Corncrake.
40 : A good blackthorn walkin stick.
41 : Shouting 'Yeeeeeoooo' when something good happens.
42 : Muhammad Ali.
43 : Machinery.
44 : Strange uppy-downy walks.
45 : A good f**kin read of Ireland's Own.
46 : Gelling their 1cm fringe tight to their forehead.
47 : Scandal, as long as it's about other people.
48 : Turf, because Sentirl heatin's for weemin.
49 : Soda farls.
50 : Sponge 'n Custirt.
51 : Newmerica', and anything to do with it.
52 : Givin the dog the wildest baytins.
53 : Givin the wife the wildest baytins.
54 : The Ra.
55 : Winning a leg of lamb in a raffle.
56 : Wrecking the house whilst steaming.
57 : Club Orange.
58 : Rubbing their hands together before tucking into their dinner.
59 : The Foot & Mouth.
60 : Aetin' a big feed of spuds.
61 : TK Red Lemonade.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> which reminds me,
> 
> Things Cultchies Love
> 
> ...


 
LOL! Do you post on boards as well?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> LOL! Do you post on boards as well?


----------



## 8den (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> which reminds me,
> 
> Things Cultchies Love
> 
> ...


 
Frank Carson called from beyond the grave. He wants his material back.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah but it's the way i tell them.


----------



## 8den (Jul 11, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Yeah but it's the way i tell them.


 
Yeah you're a bleeding cracker so you are revol.


----------

